# DIY: transverse link, suspension plates, stabilizer bar bushing, CV boots and fanbelt



## luckycharms (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Just got my new-to-me 2005 X-Trail reviewed, and they told me the following things need to be replaced:

transverse links (they just say
suspension plates
stabilizer bar bushing
CV boots
fan and alternator belts
3 motor mounts

I've done a little car work in the past, but really not much at all. Though I am somewhat handy.

Given that, which of the above do you think would be worth a go at myself, if any?

If none, then which would you trust to a third-party shop (which can be dodgy here in Panama), and which would you only trust to Nissan?

Thanks!


----------



## 06X-Trail (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi ! I live in Onrario Canada and have also just bought a used X-trail.Mine has 188,000km on it and I just replaced all 4 stabilizer link kits for about 23.00 us each,purchased from ROCK AUTO in usa.I find it hard to believe your stabilizer bushings are gone and not your link kits.do the link kitsmand not the bushings,you can do them without raising the truck, as long as you can brake the nuts loose,I had to torch mine off.Let the dealer do the rest.If you do the belt yourself it will give you a chance to inspect the tensioner and idler pullies for bearing wear.Good luck and let me know how you like Rock Auto! Great site


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi 06X-Trail,

Yeah, turns out I need to replace the links too. The diagnostic they gave me down here was less than clear, but they did say both the links and stabilizer bar bushings needed to be replaced. I bought the two front stabilizer links last week. I'm not sure if stabilizer links and transverse links are the same thing?

While I'm pretty handy, I don't know much about cars - does replacing the stabilizer bar bushing involve replacing the control arms? I think that's the case.

I tried ordering the parts from partsgeek.com, and it was a *nightmare*. I don't recommend ordering anything from those jokers. I ordered some stuff from rockauto (the links), and they arrived quickly with no problems.

Perhaps I'll order the rear links too, just in case.

How do you recommend I check the tensioner and idler pullies for bearing wear?

Thanks!


----------



## 06X-Trail (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Again. Iwould replace all four (2 front+2Rear) for the cost of them at Rock auto.Approx.22.00us each.To check the bearings on a pully with no belt on it, just spin the pully and listen for bearing noise or look for any kind of drag while turning it with you hand,ANY noise or drag at all--Replace it.Tensioner should have no weak tension spot in its travel, it should be strong tension throughout the travel from top to bottom,if weak replace it.If you are refering to lower control arm bushings they are better bought with the lower control arm ass.,you will find the complete ass.made by MEVOTECH About 150.00 to180.00 us on the web.I have not found a supplier or needed to replace my stabilizer bushings.They are the rubber bushings around the large bar attached to the frame,If you have to replace them,now would be the time with the links removed.


----------



## 06X-Trail (Apr 29, 2012)

Just a question for you!This Xtrail is new to me so I am not familier with all the things it does.Is yours gas 2.5 liter like mine is, and if so does your rad fan run often,even if it is chilly out.I have noticed no temp. change at all,my anti freeze level in rad is fine and no boil over not even hot,but that fan will come on sitting at a corner or driving for a minute or two then shut down,Does yours do this or should I be looking to change the fan switch in lower rad.Thanks 06-Xtrail


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 8, 2012)

06X-Trail: To answer your question, I do have the gas engine. But, I'm in Panama, so it's never chilly here. Regardless, I'll keep an ear open to see if my fan is coming on quickly. I'll let you know what I notice.

Regarding the suspension, I'll take your advice and change all 4. And, the stabilizer bushing just run $8 each, so I'll pick them up at Nissan. I think they're different than replacing the control arms. Nissan gave my car a look-over, and the quote to repair everything includes 2 "Link Compl Tran" line items that cost $276.95 for each part. I'm pretty sure those are the control arms, perhaps with the links included. Those are quoted in addition to the stabilizer bushings.

I'll be buying the mevotech control arms on rockauto today!


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I am too from Canada, was in New Brunswick but now in Toronto area. I did have a stabilizer bushing replaced around the 200,000 km mark. I kept hearing a deep thump sound after I had a wheel bearing replaced. I couldn't isolate where it was, but a mechanic at Fredericton Nissan was extremely good and after a short test ride told me what it was. Part was on $10.

I am the original owner and I've never had to change the CV boots, motor mounts, or any belts so far. 

As for the fan, is your AC on? If so, the fan would turn on often. I believe that is the only time my turns on and off often. I too will watch for when my AC is off.


----------



## 06X-Trail (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks for checking out your fan stuff for me as I would like to know what seems to be normal!


----------



## 06X-Trail (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you as well for looking into the fan running a lot problem as I would like to put it to bed as one more little quirk repaired!


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

06X-Trail said:


> Thank you as well for looking into the fan running a lot problem as I would like to put it to bed as one more little quirk repaired!


I have an 06 & I am in Toronto. I notice that my fan runs a lot also even when heat/ac is off.


----------

